# Ship aground off Cornish coast



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-14384139


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

She has a history of this sort of thing

http://www.sofartsstyrelsen.dk/Site...rundstødninger/2009/Report-KARIN-SCHEPERS.pdf


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Fortunately she ran aground at low tide, and was able to re-float on the rising tide.
The problem with this is, how much worse could this accident have been, there are a lot of incompetents about I am afraid.
But still let's wait for the results of any enquiry before passing judgement.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Steering fault, someone steered it in the wrong direction


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

You would have thought that the lighthouse would have given them a clue.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*running aground*

could not have been anyone on the bridge for sometime, i think heads will roll. !


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Was He Blinded By The Light?.VMR


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Local BBC News today reports that *Falmouth Coastguard* continually tried to warn the vessel of her impending grounding if she maintained her course & speed!

Police are to interview the Captain & crew upon their docking in Rotterdam later today.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Peter Fielding said:


> You would have thought that the lighthouse would have given them a clue.


There is a wreck of a fairly modern looking Coaster near Portpatrick right below the Lighthouse(EEK)


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Pic and a video here:

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/VID...lucky-escape/story-13069759-detail/story.html


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It's getting to be more like Aircraft Crashes every day where there has been an over reliance on the automatic's with no Crew actually just looking out of the window.


----------

